# أجهزة التسخين (السخانات) الشمسية



## رشيد الديزل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

​تتكون المجمعات الشمسية المتطورة و المخصصة لتسخين الماء من ألواح إطارية تتوزع داخلها أنابيب نحاسية سوداء و مغطاة بالزجاج لأجل حبس الحرارة داخل اللوح و بالتاي زيادة كفاءتها التسخينية . 
إن عملية تسخين المياه لا يتطلب بالضرورة تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة حرارية، فيمكن أن يتم ذلك بطريقة استخدام اللواقط الشمسية ذات السطح الماص الأنبوبي والمصنوع من الفولاذ المغلفن أو من النحاس مع صفيحة ماصة من الفولاذ والألمنيوم ، ويعمل معظم هذه الأجهزة بدارة مفتوحة معتمدة على مبدأ التعب الحراري .

تتركب السخانات الشمسية بصفة عامة من سطح امتصاص الأشعة الشمسية وقنوات سريان وسيط التسخين وعوازل حرارية لمنع تسرب الحرارة المكتسبة في وسيط التسخين إلى الوسط المحيط . وسوف نتحدث عن هذه المكونات باختصار شديد فيما يلي : 

1- سطح الامتصاص :
يصنع سطح الامتصاص في الغالب من معدن مطلي بألوان داكنة وذلك لزيادة معدل امتصاص حيث تتميز الألوان الداكنة بمعدل عال الامتصاص الأشعة الشمسية يصل إلى 98% ولكن يعاب على الألوان الداكنة قابليتها الشديدة لفقد الحرارة بطريقة الإشعاع حيث يصل ذلك المعدل إلى 90% بعبارة أخرى فإن السطح الماص الداكن قادر على امتصاص ما نسبته 98% من الطاقة الساقطة عليه ولكنه سيعيد إشعاع ما نسبته 90% من الطاقة المكتسبة لتصبح الاستفادة من جزء صغير فقط من الطاقة الشمسية الساقطة على السخان وستضيع النسبة الكبرى سدي من أجل ذلك تستخدم أنواع خاصة من الطلاء ذات معدل امتصاص عالي ومعدل إشعاع منخفض وتسمي مثل هذه الطلاءات بالطلاءات الانتقائية (Selective Coatings ) ومن أمثلة هذه الطلاءات أكاسيد الكروم والكوبالت . 

2- قنوات سريان وسيط التسخين :
تصنع هذه القنوات عادة من معادن مثل النحاس والفولاذ أو من المطاط وهي تختلف من تطبيق إلى آخر باختلاف نوع الوسيط وكذلك باختلاف مادة سطح الامتصاص ، فهناك قنوات مستطيلة ذات مساحات كبيرة ( 10x 15 سنتيمترات ) لتسخين الهواء . وهناك قنوات دائرية ذات أقطار صغيرة ( أنابيب أقطار بحدود 1 سنتيمتر) لتسخين السوائل .

3- العازل الحراري :
عندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة داخل السخانات بالمقارنة بالجو المحيط بها يصبح هناك إمكانية لفقد هذه الحرارة .بالتوصيل وذلك عن طريق جوانب السخان والجهة السفلية منه ، وبالحمل ، والإشعاع عن طريق الغلاف الزجاجي ، وعليه يمكن الاستعانة بمواد وأساليب خاصة للحد من هذه الفواقد حسب نوعية الفقد وذلك على النحو التالي : - 

الفقد بالتوصيل : ويمكن الحد منه بإحاطة جوانب وأسفل الماص وأنابيب التسخين بمواد خاصة ذات توصيلية حرارية متدينة متدنية مثل الصوف الزجاجي الألياف الزجاجية والبولي ستيرين . 
الفقد بالحمل : ويمكن الحد منه بسحب الهواء الموجود بين الأغطية الزجاجية أو يوضع أنابيب التسخين مع السطح الماص دخل أنابيب زجاجية مفرغة من الهواء . 
الفقد بالإشعاع : ويمكن الحد منه باستخدام أغلفة زجاجية منفذة للأشعة القصيرة من الشمس وفي نفس الوقت معتمة بحيث تمنع انعكاس الأشعة ذات الموجات الطويلة الصادرة من السطح الماص . 

تطبيقات السخانات الشمسية 

يمكن صناعة السخانات الشمسية في عدة أحجام لتلبية الإحتياجات من الطاقة الشمسية حسب درجات الحرارة المطلوبة للمياه ، سواء أكانت دافئة (أقل من 50 درجة مئوية ) لحمامات السباحةأو ساخنة (من 60 –80 درجة مئوية ) للإستعمال المنزلي أو مغلية للحصول علي بخار لتوليد الكهرباء .وهذا يعتمد علي قدرة السخان الشمسي وتصميمه. 

وأبسط هذه السخانات السخان الشمسي المسطح flat-plate solar heater collector وهو عبارة عن صندوق معزول معدني له غطاء من الزجاج العادي أو البلاستيك الشفاف وبداخله لوح ماص للحرارة ملون وغامق. وغالبا باللون الأسود ,لإمتصاص حرارة أشعة الشمس .وبداخله سربنتينة(أنابيب) يمر بها الماء لتسخينه , أو الهواء المراد تسخينه للتدفئة . 
واللوح الماص من معدن نحاس أو ألمونيوم أو من سبيكة منهما . لأنهما لهما قدرة كبيرة علي توصيل الحرارة وبسرعة وكفاءة عالية . والنحاس مقاوم للتآكل رغم أنه أكثر تكلفة. والصندوق معزول لمنع تسرب الحرارة منه .والماء الساخن يخزن في خزانات عازلة للحرارة بداخلها . وقد يكون من الزجاج أو الفيبر جلاس للإحتفاظ بحرارة الماء ولاسيما للإستعمال أثناء الليل .

وبالنسبة لسخانات الهواء الشمسية Solar air heatersالتي تستخدم لتجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية وتدفئة المنازل بالهواء الساخن ,فهي أقل تكلفة وأسهل في التشغيل ,وأقل حرارة من السخانات الشمسية التي تسخن الماء.فاللوح الماص للحرارة والمسطح بالسخان الشمسي, سواء أكان لوحا معدنيا أوغير معدني , يمر الهواء به بالحمل أو بواسطة مروحة تدفعه وتدوره به لتسخينه . رغم أنه أقل توصيلا للحرارة من الماء.

والسخان الهوائي أقل عطبا ويعمل لسنوات طويلة .لكن أستعمالاته مازالت متدنية في الدول النامية .ويمكن تشغيله بإمرار الهواء لتسخينه تحت اللوح الماص للحرارة أو خلاله أو فوقه .وقد ترتفع درجة الحرارة مابين 20 – 50 درجة مئوية حسب طريقة العزل بالسخان, ومعدل مرور الهواء به وتراكم الأتربة عليه التي تقلل من إمتصاصه للحرارة .وأحسن ناقل للحرارة تكون المادة الماصة من المعدن المخرم. فالمراوح تشفط الهواء وتدفعه بالثقوب بالمعدن بعد تسخينه بالشمس . وهذه السخانات مختلفة الأحجام . و قد تتوقف عن التسخين حسب سوء الأحوال الشمسية وغياب الشمس المشرقة .

وهناك نوع ثالث من السخانات الشمسية يطلق عليه سخان (مجمع)الأنبوب المفرغ Evacuated-tube heater collector لتسخين الماء بدرجة عالية حيث تدخل الشمس من خلال السطح الزجاجي لتقع علي أنابيب زجاجية شفافة مفرغة من الهواء ومغلقة ومتوازية وبداخلها أنابيب ماصة للحرارة تمر بها المياه لتسخن بالتلامس . وتخزن المياه في خزان .والأنابيب المفرغة حول الأنابيب الماصة للحرارة لا تفقد الحرارة , لأن الفراغ لايوصل الحرارة ولا يفقدها لعدم وجود هواء يوصل الحرارة أو يحملها بالحمل أو يدور بداخلها فيفقدها .وهناك أنابيب مفرغة وبداخلها أنابيب المياه المراد تسخينها, يسع الأنبوب 19 لتر ماء . مما يجعلها لاتحتاج لخزانات بجوارها لتخزين المياه الساخنة.ويمكن وضع الجهاز مائلا رأسيا أو أفقيا .

وتوجد السخانات المركزة Concentrating Collectors التي تستخدم المرايا اللامة (المقعرة ) لتعكس الأشعة المركزة للشمس فوق اللوح الماص لتقع في بؤرة تجميع لأشعة الشمس فوق المستقبل بحيث يمر به الماء المراد تسخينه . وهذه السخانات تعطي درجات حرارة للماء أعلي بكثير من السخانات الشمسية العادية ، وتدور مع إتجاه الشمس . وهذا النوع يعطي ماء مغليا أو يستخدم في تقطير وتعذيب المياه المالحة بإلحاق جهاز تكثيف به للحصول علي الماء المقطر .

ويمكن إستخدام هذه الوسيلة لطبخ الطعام في قدور سوداء يطلق عليها الفرن الشمسي SOLAR COOKERS حيث تسلط عليها هذه المرايا اللامة لتتركز اشعة الشمس فوق جدران هذه القدور.وقد تصل درجة الحرارة 200درجة مئوية .وهذه الوسيلة يمكن من خلالها قتل البكتريا وتعقيم المياه , وهي غير مكلفة لو صممت هذه المجمعات الشمسية مع بناء المبني.وحجم جهاز تجميع الطاقة يعتمد علي الإستعمال والحاجة اليومية .فالشخص يمكنه إستهلاك 50 لتر يوميا من الماء الساخن في درجة من 55 – 60 درجة مئوية .

وكل خزانات المياه الساخنة معزولة حراريا و بها توصيلة لدخول الماء البارد لها صمام (محبس سكس بلف ) يجعل الماء يتجه في إتجاه واحد ولايرتد أو يفرغ الخزان . وتوصيلة لخروج الماء الساخن , وتوصيلتان لأنابيب التدوير. ويمكن تثبيت الخزان فوق حامل . ويقدر حجمه 80 لتر لكل شخص , ليستهلك 50 لتر ماء ساخن يوميا . وهناك تقنية تعذيب وتقطير مياه البرك والمحيطات عن طريق إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية المتجددة ولاسيما في المناطق التي تغمرها أشعة الشمس المتدفقة . 
وهذه التقنية عبارة عن إنشاء خزانات كبيرة من الطوب أو الأسمنت أو البلاستيك أو الآجر , ومحكمة للمياه المراد تقطيرها.وتغطي بغطاء زجاجي أو بلاستيكي شفاف ومائل . وقعر الخزان مبطن بمادة سوداء ليمتص حرارة الشمس التي تبخر الماء المقطر ليتكثف تحت الغطاء المائل بفعل الهواء الخارجي وليتجمع في جوانب الغطاء وينساب في أنابيب أسفله ليعطينا الماء المقطر الذي يتجمع في خزانات خاصة معزولة عن الحرارة حتي لايتبخرالماء ثانية .وهذه الطريقة غير مكلفة ولاتحتاج لصيانة الأجهزة. وتعمل بانتظام طالماأشعة الشمس موجودة .والمياه الناتجة لها جودة عالية وبها هواء ولا يوجد بها معادن ، لهذا طعمها قد يكون غريبا بعض الشيء أثناء الشرب , لكنها خالية من البكترياوالطفيليات والملوثات تقريبا ، وهذه المياه تقلل إنتشار العدوي بالأمراض المعدية ولاسيما في البلدان التي تسبب مياه الشرب العدوي بها, كعدوي الكوليرا والتيفويد .






​


----------



## ابو توفيق (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*سخانت المياه الشمسية*

شكرا لك ياخ رشيد على هذا العرض المميز والهام 
احب ان اشير هنا الى ان النوع المستخدم لتقنية الانابيب المفرغة هو الاكثر انتشارا الان في تأمين المياه الساخنة حاجة المنازل والمجمعات السكنية ، وهي فعالة واقتصادية جدا 
وقد بدأت بالانتشار حاليا وخصوصا بعد ارتفاع اسعار المحروقات والكهرباء
واحب ان اشير هنا الى ان اسوأ استخدام للكهرباء هو في التسخين اضافة الى الكلفة الكبيرة وكذلك هناك ميزة مهمة وهي تسخين المياه باستخدام الشمس امر مساعد كبير في الحفاظ على بيئة نظيفة وخاصة في فترات الشتاء عند استخدام المازوت في التسخين وما ينتج عنه من دخان وغازات
لذا اتمنى واحث الجميع على المساعدة في نشر مثل هذه الثقافة باستخدام هذه الطاقة الطبيعية التي لاتنضب


----------



## رشيد الديزل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك ابو توفيق ومنتظرين منك المزيد


----------



## amenn (30 مارس 2010)

شششششششششكور ياغالى ولك منى تحياتى ونتمنى منك المزيد 
اولاد ابو عيد الشرقيه ههيا


----------



## محمد الأبوتيجي (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدا علي هذا المجهود فنحن في حاجه ماسه لأستخدام الطاقه الشمسيه توفيرا للطاقه


----------

